
Show HN: A webrtc library for writing multi-user virtual reality in the browser - haydenlee
https://github.com/haydenjameslee/networked-aframe
======
haydenlee
Developer here. Appreciate any feedback! The goal is to make it really easy to
write multi-user / multi-player / social virtual reality experiences on the
web, on top of a VR framework called A-Frame.

~~~
gol706
This is really cool. My wife has been experimenting with using Google
Cardboard in her classroom to do virtual field trips, and none of the
resources she can find let you add in your own content. I've been thinking of
building her an app with A-Frame and something like this to help synchronize
what everyone is looking at.

~~~
haydenlee
Thanks! And that should be do-able. All the examples show an avatar but you
don't have to use one, you could just use the library to sync the active 360
image or environment.

------
j_s
Wondering what the WebRTC UDP guts are built on, if it is a new implementation
or built on something existing.

Big HN discussion on the rough edges of this tech last week: _A solution for
enabling UDP in the web_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13741155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13741155)

~~~
haydenlee
It's using EasyRTC to handle WebRTC. I found it a delight to work with. The
live examples are running with TURN server hosted by Xirsys.

I did catch that article last week. If I remember correctly it boiled down to
a lack of good support for UDP / WebRTC in a client-server arch. It's actually
one of the problems I want to play with soon. There are some frameworks, like
Janus, that do it but I haven't heard great things.

------
redka
Looks very neat. I'm curious how it syncs the entities. Does everyone send to
everyone? I'd imagine you couldn't have too many clients at once if that was
the case.

~~~
haydenlee
Yeah currently its a p2p, broadcast model. I haven't tested max capacity yet,
would be interested to know.

------
mLuby
Very cool! Would be nice to be able to chat. :)

~~~
haydenlee
Its not included in any of the live examples but audio chat is really easy to
turn on. There's just an html attribute you need to change:
[https://github.com/haydenjameslee/networked-aframe#scene-
com...](https://github.com/haydenjameslee/networked-aframe#scene-component)

